# India's unwanted girls



## Jos (May 23, 2011)

> India's 2011 census shows a serious decline in the number of girls under the age of seven - activists fear eight million female foetuses may have been aborted in the past decade. The BBC's Geeta Pandey in Delhi explores what has led to this crisis.
> 
> Kulwant has three daughters aged 24, 23 and 20 and a son who is 16.
> 
> ...



BBC News - Where are India&#039;s millions of missing girls?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2011)

What the hell is going on in India?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 23, 2011)

Pretty much universal in Asia.

The deal is,  daughters move into the husband's family, becoming one of the husband's family's productive assets.  Sons stay with the family.

In multi generation households like you see in rural asia, every person in the family works, so a daughter is someone you raise for 16 years, and absorb all the costs from, then she goes and produces elsewhere.   A son stays home.

In multi generation households, the kids help take care of the elderly.  A son is social security.  A daughter is nothing but a cost.

Africans do things wildly differently, but I am not sure how.   Europe and asia have the tradition of dowry, where a woman is expected to pay her way into the household.   For some reason, the economics of african households are very different, in that the groom's family has to pay the dowry.

In the asian dramas I watch, the business of dowry is extravagant and expensive.

It has always been thus, but it never makes sense.


----------



## JackDan (May 23, 2011)

Crazy people in this world man, just flat out crazy.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2011)

Sad...really sad

Don't see how India becomes a modern power with such social problems


----------



## martybegan (May 24, 2011)

They should work a deal with China. Sooner or later the male/female imbalance there is going to cause a serious problem.


----------



## Jessica Blume (May 24, 2011)

All those weird babies come from India. You know? Two heads, or whatever oddities. It's just peculiar how many come from that region of the world.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 24, 2011)

It's a huge, destitute population. Multiple-generation families living off trash heaps, dead people floating in the water. It's weird genetic soup.


----------



## syrenn (May 24, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Pretty much universal in Asia.
> 
> The deal is,  daughters move into the husband's family, becoming one of the husband's family's productive assets.  Sons stay with the family.
> 
> ...



That is about the size of it. 

In most asian countries girls are worthless unless you can sell them.


----------



## syrenn (May 24, 2011)

Jos said:


> > India's 2011 census shows a serious decline in the number of girls under the age of seven - activists fear eight million female foetuses may have been aborted in the past decade. The BBC's Geeta Pandey in Delhi explores what has led to this crisis.
> >
> > Kulwant has three daughters aged 24, 23 and 20 and a son who is 16.
> >
> ...





The thing these idiots never understand is that is the male sperm that determines sex of the baby.


----------



## Spoonman (May 24, 2011)

Jos said:


> > India's 2011 census shows a serious decline in the number of girls under the age of seven - activists fear eight million female foetuses may have been aborted in the past decade. The BBC's Geeta Pandey in Delhi explores what has led to this crisis.
> >
> > Kulwant has three daughters aged 24, 23 and 20 and a son who is 16.
> >
> ...



you know, you always hear about big bad america forcing their ways on the rest of the world.  And I really believe for the most part we should stay out of the rest of the worlds business.  But when I read things like this, i think maybe we don't force our values enough.  What a real shame


----------



## Spoonman (May 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Sad...really sad
> 
> Don't see how India becomes a modern power with such social problems



indiana jones got them their sacred stones back


----------



## waltky (May 24, 2011)

India gonna have an overabundance of men like China is experiencing due to the one-child policy...

*Millions of Indian baby girls aborted*
_May 25, 2011 - NDIA has aborted up to six million female fetuses in the past decade and up to 12 million since 1980, says a new study that estimates the country now has 7.1 million fewer girls than boys under six._


> The female shortfall is likely to have dire social consequences, particularly in northern India, where some of the most severe gender imbalances exist, and which already has higher rates of sexual assaults and kidnappings.  The study into India's infamous "missing girls", published in The Lancet, suggests sex-selective abortions have become a grisly marker of Indian middle-class aspirations.  The most skewed child-sex ratio imbalances are in the wealthier, urban families where the first child was a girl and the mother had at least 10 years of schooling.  In poorer Indian states - where access to ultrasound tests is limited - sex ratios are higher, leading health workers to conclude it is only endemic poverty and a lack of development saving girl babies from the widespread culling seen in wealthy states such as Haryana and Punjab.
> 
> "Sex ratios fell sharply in the 20 per cent of the richest households by contrast with non-significant increases in the 20 per cent of the poorest households," the study concluded. "As family sizes in India have fallen substantially it appears selective female abortions are increasingly being used for second or higher-order births if the first born was a girl or in order to ensure at least one boy in the household." But the sex ratio among second-born children in families where the first-born was a boy varied little.  Despite its rapid economic progress, India is still a patriarchal society. Boys are often given more food and better education, and girls are seen as a burden because of the persistent, albeit illegal, dowry tradition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grace (May 25, 2011)

Back in the old  days, if a girlchild was born in China, it was thrown out in the dung heap.


----------



## Grace (May 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## Spoonman (May 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Back in the old  days, if a girlchild was born in China, it was thrown out in the dung heap.



sick world, it really is


----------



## Douger (Jul 11, 2011)

SNORT.......Pura Vida !


----------

